# Xmas Dinner



## masta (Dec 23, 2006)

I can't wait for Xmas dinner this year since the wife and I are really kick'in it up a notch. What is everyone else having?


Our menu:



Appetizers<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

· Crab Dip / Crackers
· Asparagus wrapped with Prosciutto
· Olives / Cheese / Soupy / Pepperoni


Dinner

· Mixed Greens Salad with Glazed Pecans, Dried Cranberry, Red Onion, Gorgonzola with Raspberry Vinaigrette
· Filet Mignon With Jumbo Shrimp Scampi
· Garlic Mashed Potatoes with Mushroom Gravy
· Fresh Green Beans with Garlic and Almonds
· Crusty Rolls and Butter


Dessert

· Lava Cake with Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
· Xmas Cookies
· Biscotti


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Pretty Traditional here.

*Appetizers* - Crackers and cheeses, veggies and dips, olives and relish tray.

*Dinner* - Tuirkey n stuffing w gravy, Spiral cut Ham,
Mashed potatoes and turnip, Candied Sweet potatoes, peas and pearl
onions, green bean casserole, plain and wheat rolls w butter, cranberry
sauce.

*Dessert* - Tiramisu, Canolis, and puffed pastry


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 23, 2006)

We do about the same here as Wade does, except we do ours on Christmas eve with our guest and many kids............. Well......... Actually we are the kids...... the kids are..... well............ better behaved.....
We started doing this many years ago so that we don't have to spend Xmas day cooking and cleaning. We open presents and play all day, getting out of ones PJ's is optional and when you get hungry, go grab some left overs....... and use paper plates.. no messes to clean up.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Good Idea Jobe. Cant wait for leftover Turkey Sangwitches I mean Sandwitches, sorry Sang!


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 23, 2006)

<LI>Fajitas</LI>
<LI>BBQ taco's</LI>
<LI>Black beans</LI>
<LI>Spanish rice</LI>
<LI>chips &amp; hot sauce</LI>


Really folks, this is what we're having.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 23, 2006)

Masta....I want to make a reseravation!


Here is my menu


Well, it is kind of a Chrlistmas Eve continued into Christmas day 
Christmas Eve: Ham, Potato Salad, Shrimp cocktail, Quiche appitizers, chicken hotwings, Meatballs, Chicken salad, various crackers and breads,Cheeses, veggies, deviled eggs, bacon wrapped fresh pineapple, strawberries dipped in chocolate,spinach dip in a bread bowl.


Christmas Day: Prime rib, baked potatoes, green beans almandine, any veggies left from Xmas eve cooked, chocolate swirl pumpkin cheese cake.


Stags Leap District Cabernet for dinner.







Various alcohols and wines Christmas eve.


Ramona

*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## geocorn (Dec 23, 2006)

Breakfast is a Sausage, Egg, Biscuit caserole.


Lunch is:


Turkey
Spiral Ham
Cornbread Dressing
Giblet Gravy
Green Beans
Home made rolls
Cranberry Sauce


Desert is sweet potato pie and Red Velvet Cake. The cake is really my daughters birthday cake. She will be 18 on Christmas Day.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Born on Christmas huh! Thats pretty special!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 23, 2006)

Angell Wine said:


> Fajitas
> BBQ taco's
> Black beans
> Spanish rice
> ...



Feliz Navidad to you.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 24, 2006)

Ours too is pretty traditional:
Oven baked Turkey and Dressing
Various salads
Baked Yams
Corn, Green Beans, Asparagus for veggie dishes
Traditional Olives, Pickles, Stuffed Eggs, Celery Sticks Platter
But for dessert my pecan pies ( just fionished baking about 2am) win out everytime as the favorite.






And of course there will be a sampling of various wines.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 24, 2006)

Such a special gift to be born on Christmas Day! Yet as a mother of a daughter born on Christmas Eve, we have celebrated her birthday one year in July! 


Prime Rib Roast (smoked on the grill for eight hours); Green Beans, Herbed biscuts, garlic mashed potatoes, baked/smoked beans,(also on the smoker grill), pumpkin pie, apple/rubarb/raspberry pie, veggie tray, chips and dip.


Of course a home made red wine.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 24, 2006)

We had the family get together yesterday at my Wife's sister's house. It was a lot of finger foods such as crab cakes, crab dip (real crab meat, not fake) Swedish meatballs, some other type of meatball I didn't know what it was.My Wife's world famous potato salad. Various cheese and vegetabledips, tons of cookies and deserts.A fantastic home made lasagna her Dad made.We fried 3 turkeys and 2 pork tenderloins as well. One spicy and one regular of each. Well, 2 spicy, injected turkeys I guess. There was a ton of other stuff as well. 


Today is "Christmas Day" here as the step kids go to their Dad's tonightand we are preparing a big pot of Chicken Gumbo as I type. That will engorge us for a few days. We will make a turkey gumbo with left over turkey as well in a few days so we will be enjoying gumbo all week it sounds like which is fine by me. Going to try to get the wife to make me a seafood gumbo with crab, shrimp and oysters in it. Yum Yum Yum. BTW, in about a month or so, crawfish are back in season!!!!!!!!!!!!


Smurfe


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2006)

CRAWFISH WINE!!!!!













<?amespace prefix = st1 ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficearttags" /><st1tockticker>ABV</st1tockticker> Will take on a whole new meaning:
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
Another Bayou Vented*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Hehehe, very good there Jobe.


----------



## smurfe (Dec 24, 2006)

jobe05 said:


> CRAWFISH WINE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Would be more like Another Bayou Venture! I can't wait. MMMMMM, crawfish. That was the first thing I learned to cook when I moved here. It is a true culinary art to boil them properly. No wine made out of crawfish though, that would be a sin and a waste of good crawfish. I don't even like dishes made with crawfish. They are made to be boiled, suck them heads and eat them tails!There are many wines that pair well with them though. A chilledGewürztraminer goes quite well!


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

They sound good. I used to catch them with my father at a creek in
Washington Ct. We would cut the top off a plastic milk jug and put it
in back off the crawdad and just put your hand in front and scare them
in. We would gather up a five gallon bucket each to see who could fill
it up the fastest and then, dont read this part smurf, but dump them
back in the river.


----------



## tfries (Dec 24, 2006)

It is just going to be the two of us this year. First time ever
with out any family. The kids have all gone in different
directions this year. We are going to have a traditional roast
turkey dinner.



Hope you all have a very tasty Christmas dinner.



Tom


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2006)

Tfries: How is it? No Kids?........... Thats mine and my wifes biggest fear...... an emty house. 2 have 2 daughters and 2 sons, when the first daughter moved out, and it was the second daughters turn to leave the nest, we figured it was going to be the last xmas we were all going to be together so my wife and I went all out on the kids, we spent thousands of dollars. The living room was so full, you could not walk anywhere in it, to get in you had to jump over the back of the couch, then over to the other chairs. We started opening at 5 am and didn't finish till after 5 pm, only stopping for breakfast, which took about 45 minutes.


Apparently, that year was such a hit with the kids, that this has become the xmas spot to be. So what we thought was going to be our last xmas with all the kids, actually started us having xmas with all the kids.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Even other parents kids too once thjey heard that huh!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 24, 2006)

We try to find a couple of young kids every year to donate some presents. We usually do it anonymously by breaking into their house when they go to the store, leave the gifts on the front porch or in their car in the middle of the night, with a note tacked to their front door, and as always, signed Santa. It really fills ones heart to see and to know that you have put joy in someones life.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 24, 2006)

All our kids are out of the house, but we keep having more and more show up for Christmas!




Tonight it's a former foster son, his daughter and girlfriend. Tomorrow it's a daughter, son-in-law, son, his girlfriend, Bert and me. Over the years we had some Christmases without children with us. Those are the years we went to the Senior Meals site and helped with the community dinner there. All are welcome and we had some great times there.




Tonight's dinner will be posted under Wine of the Week.
Christmas day will be snacking foods all afternoon. 
Sliced sausages, cheeses, crackers, pickled herring, shrimp, fake crab (that was requested over the real stuff), Chex Mix, Puppy Chow, pickles, veggies, lefse, pate', and some other stuff I can't remember. I'm just going to start laying out the food and quit when I can't find anything else to put on the table.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

I always donate all the clothes that my children grow out of and my
local grocer always holds a toy drive where you donate a $15.00
unwrapped toy and We always do this.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 24, 2006)

I can relate to having a birthday so close to or on Christmas. I was born about an hour past Christmas. My Mom always teased me and would say I was easy to Birthday shop for- she just held out one of the Christmas presents. My birthday present was usually wrapped in Christmas paper. 


We were talking last nigth. My folks weren't very well off and Christmas was hard to get presents for everyone. She would save a quarter each week and then my Dad would give her another $10 so she would have $22.50 to buy for all of 6 kids and Dad and her Mom. She had a couple friends who would save her wrapping paper. She would take the iron to flatten it back out to wrap the presents. We never did without though. I would help her a few days before Christmas. We'd chop the heads off a couple old hens and pluck and gut them and have roast chicken for dinner.
Nothing like old memories at Christmas time.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay PWP, what is puppy chow and I hope its not the obvious, and what is lefse?


----------



## smurfe (Dec 24, 2006)

wade said:


> Okay PWP, what is puppy chow and I hope its not the obvious, and what is lefse?




I know what Puppy Chow is and have had it many times. Can't say I know what Lefse is though. 


Smurfe


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

I guess it would be the opposite of rightfse then!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 24, 2006)

Puppy Chow is Crispex or Chex cereal coated with a mixture of melted butter, chocolate chips and peanut butter. After you coat it then you shake it ina big bag with powdered sugar. Yummmm....
Lefse is a potato tortilla. Riced potatoes with evaporated milk, flour, sugar, salt. Rolled thin and baked on a hot grill. Smear some butter on it, sprinkle some sugar and roll it up. Yum!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2006)

Sounds like some nice health food!


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 25, 2006)

Never had crawfish, and the way it sounds, (sucking the head, and eating the tail)I'd be placing them back into the water too with Wade.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 25, 2006)

appleman said:


> I can relate to having a birthday so close to or on Christmas. I was born about an hour past Christmas. My Mom always teased me and would say I was easy to Birthday shop for- she just held out one of the Christmas presents. My birthday present was usually wrapped in Christmas paper.
> 
> We were talking last nigth. My folks weren't very well off and Christmas was hard to get presents for everyone. She would save a quarter each week and then my Dad would give her another $10 so she would have $22.50 to buy for all of 6 kids and Dad and her Mom. She had a couple friends who would save her wrapping paper. She would take the iron to flatten it back out to wrap the presents. We never did without though. I would help her a few days before Christmas. We'd chop the heads off a couple old hens and pluck and gut them and have roast chicken for dinner.
> Nothing like old memories at Christmas  time.




HAPPY BIRTHDAY APPLEMAN</font>

Some good memories you have there...makes you realize how lucky we all have it now.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Angell Wine (Dec 25, 2006)

Ahh !! Crawfish, cold beer, good friends, don't get no better than that.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas and Happy Birthday Appleman!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 25, 2006)

Now the way that I read that post was that it's not applemans B'day till tomorrow since it was "1 hour after Christmas".


Oh well........ I'll be working tomorrow.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY APPLEMAN!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeh, me too!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. My Birthday was always anticlimactic. It was always lumped together with Christmas. At least I could pretend all the fuss on Christmas was for my Birthday



Heck even this year, Mom says she won't come up to dinner on my Birthday tomorrow because she's all partied out(she lives less than a mile away)


----------



## pkcook (Dec 25, 2006)

My paternal Grandfather, God rest his soul, was born on Christmas day and it was always a mix with him with Christmas. He never seemed to mind; he loved the attention



. My maternal Grandmother was born on New Years Day. Between the two, it made for a festive season.


----------



## daveb50 (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a Daughter, Holly, who was born on Dec. 28. I called her "Daddy's little tax deduction" as I got to claim her for that year.




My Brothers and Sister and our Family's get together on Christmas eve, last night was at my Brother Ron's home. We always have Lasagna, Garlic Bread and Salad + many Desserts. I took 4 bottles of Wine, Mezza Luna, White Zin, Banana and Ancient Orange Mead. The Mezza Luna was preferred by most with the White Zin second. Today was our two Daughters, one ex-Husband and 3 Grandkids 8, 5 and 3 years old. Cold cuts, Pasta Salad and Cole Slaw were the order of the day. 
Hope everyone here had a great time too.
Dave


----------



## Coaster (Dec 25, 2006)

We did the Turkey and stuffing thing. Tomorrow is sandwiches. We alternate Holidays with my family and hers but a neat new thing about driving up to see my family is we pass by the Toy Store. My brother is in his second Christmas with his wife and after last year they deceided they were going to FL all by themselves this year LOL. So pretty quiet on the home front. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2006)

Well that makes the long ride very easy then huh!


----------



## kutya (Dec 26, 2006)

wade said:


> Okay PWP, what is puppy chow and I hope its not the obvious, and what is lefse?




Wade: I can tell you are not a Norwegien? Lefse is definately a Norski food....


----------



## kutya (Dec 26, 2006)

Appleman Happy Birthday, my fathers birthday is Christmas Day (his middle name is Christy), and I always remember him waking us kids up singing happy birthday to me.... That is a fond memory. Now I have my kids call him bright and early to sing to him..


----------



## kutya (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is our Christmas eve meal. We had rib steak, and fresh salmon. Waldo, that pie looked great...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 27, 2006)

kutya said:


> Appleman Happy Birthday, my fathers birthday is Christmas Day (his middle name is Christy), and I always remember him waking us kids up singing happy birthday to me.... That is a fond memory. Now I have my kids call him bright and early to sing to him..




Those are special memories and family traditions. Don't forget them or stop calling him as long as you are able. My Dad used to do things like that also, I still remember them even though he has been gone now almost 24 years.


----------

